# Eircom Direct Debit Problem?



## Paul Nolan (29 Aug 2013)

I'd like to ask anyone's advice please. I have recently signed up with Eircom for eFibre and to cut a long story short, it's been the worst decision I have ever made.
The latest in a litany of mess ups has been a recent bill where I have been overcharged. I got on to them and they told me they couldn't do anything about it till the next bill where they would refund me the money. I told them that I thought it was unacceptable that they would proceed to take money out of my account even though I was giving them five clear days notice of their mistake. So I went online to my online banking account to cancel my direct debit with them. I also put it in writing (in an email) that I was cancelling the direct debit arrangement effective immediately. The original direct debit was set up over the phone. They then proceeded to set up another (new) direct debit the day AFTER I did this and they took the money out of my account anyway. 
My question is this - is this fraudulent activity on behalf of Eircom? I never gave them permission or authority to set up the second direct debit. I went to the bank and they said they have no jurisdiction - that they just accept whatever direct debit comes in from the service provider.
I have been onto Eircom, and as usual, they are a disaster to deal with - I was told on Monday I would have someone from their direct debit department contact me within 24 hours. This is four days later and no-one has yet contacted me.


----------



## Time (29 Aug 2013)

It standard operating procedure to keep setting up direct debits where there is only voice authorization. You can keep killing them manually but they will just resubmit them with a new reference number. The banks do not care and are unwilling to help.


----------



## Timotek (2 Sep 2013)

Hi Paul
I am a mod on the eircom Thread on Boards.ie and noticed your post here. You should certainly have had a call back on this issue. If you wish to send me a PM with your account number on our eircom forum on Boards.ie I should be able to get to the bottom of this for you.
I can confirm as soon as I receive your details.
Alternatively you can mail me on eircomconnect@eircom.ie
Tony


----------

